# John Deer GT245 w/ 20hp Kawasaki



## RajunCajun (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,

I have a John Deer GT245 with a 20hp air cooled Kawasaki engine...w/ ~200 hours....bought new and well maintained. A while back I noticed that after mowing for an hour or so, when I turn the engine off and re-start after a few minutes, that it runs on one cylinder. I tried changing the spark plugs and that did not work. My JD dealer has not run into this problem before and cannot give me any suggestions as to the cause of the problem. It seems that when I mow again, the mower runs fine until I shut it off and re-start it.

Any ideas?

Thanks a bunch in advance.

RajunCajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

When you shut an engine off, it gets hotter before it starts cooling off, chances are there is a problem with the cdi coil on the cylinder that looses spark and it's most likely heat related. Kawasaki recommends replacing both cdi units together, but you can just replace the one cdi and that should take care of your problem.


----------



## RajunCajun (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Would you, or anyone else, have the procedure for changing the cdi unit on that particular engine? Is it located beneath the flywheel?

Thanks,

RajunCajun


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well I was guessing on the engine, if you can post the model and spec number off your engine, I or someone else should be able to help out.


----------



## RajunCajun (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the help....hang tight...will get the info tonight and post tomorrow.

Thanks,

RajunCajun


----------



## RajunCajun (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is what I was able to find:

2KAXS8.6752CA

Code: FH601V-BS15
E/WO: FH601VB12711


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The cdi modules are right underneath the engine shroud. You will need to loosen the bolts around the the cover, I believe there are 4 (one holds the dipstick on) you will also have to remove the guard on the top of the engine 4 nuts. If you have a rotating screen on the flywheel it has to come off also, 3 screws usually hold it on. Once you have everything removed and the mounting bolts loose then you can lift off the shroud. 

There are 2 mounting bolts holding on each cdi one of which is the long stud that extends up through the housing that the top cover is secured with. Remove the mounting bolts, unplug the kill switch lead and lift off the cdi.

Installation is the reverse, just be sure to set the air gap between the module laminations and flywheel magnets. .008" - .016"


----------



## RajunCajun (Mar 18, 2008)

*30year....thanks*

Thanks you very much for your help....greatly appreciated.

Anyone for boiled crawfish?

RajunCajun


----------

